# d battery to 9 volt conversion for trail cams?



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

has anyone ever attempted this. obviously 6 d batteries is 7.2 volts. could you essential make a hookup into say a moultree camera to run off of one 9volt or would the circuitry fry? also, what kind of run times would you get from such? i know you can get AA sleeves to convert them to d's but man it would be nice to swap one 9 volt out and be done with it.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

the drain interval would probably be too great on the 9volt would be my guess


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> the drain interval would probably be too great on the 9volt would be my guess


Exactly what I was thinking.

Could you wire in a solar panel to charge batteries?


----------



## mrdux (Jul 29, 2005)

I ran into the same trouble. I didn't want to keep buying the D size batteries.
So I made it to here my trailcam run off 6volt recharable. Last alot long too.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Game camera forum*

You might get more responses over there. And there are some pretty knowledgeable guys over there. :thumbs_up


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Check this thread out from www.chasingame.com 

http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6379

It talks about using some charging/ external supply port. There are several other threads about converting cameras to external batteries. Good luck.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks


----------



## tndeerdaddy (Jun 4, 2010)

depends on how the d batteries are wired. Each they are 1.5v, so if they are wired in series, then 6 would add together for a total of 9v. Assumning that they are wired in series, you could use a 9v battery, but the lifespan is going to be significantly shorter and may not give you the amperage you need. you also could use several 9v batteries wired in parallel

pm me if you need more assistance


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you use a 9 volt regulator chip and a 12v deep cycle battery of 5 to 10 amp hours rating, You should have a power supply that would give you some good pictures. Maybe someone can tell you where you could get the regulator and how to wire it. Radio shack had chips like this at one time but I have no idea if they still carry things like this now.


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

I went and got a referb solar panel from moultries web site ,same warn. but costs 
a lot less and it works awesome. good luck

squeaks


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

im getn ready to build a homebrew per the $100 homebrew thread. maybe ill try 9 volts in a series of 3 for its external power source.


----------



## tndeerdaddy (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not suggest using 9v batteries. YOu would have to wire several of these in parallel to accomplish what you are trying. That is just as costly as using the D batteries if not more. 
Approximate amp-hour capacities of some common batteries are given here: 

•Typical automotive battery: 70 amp-hours @ 3.5 A (secondary cell)
•D-size carbon-zinc battery: 4.5 amp-hours @ 100 mA (primary cell)
•9 volt carbon-zinc battery: 400 milliamp-hours @ 8 mA (primary cell)

As you can see, just because you get the voltage you want doesnt mean you will get the amperage you need. 


as for a voltage regulator chip, those converter/regulator ic's dont have the current handling capabilities that you will need. Look for a circuit with a current handling capability of oh.. 1/2Amp or so. keep on the safe side.


----------



## tndeerdaddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Im all about DIY but those regulator circuits can be almost as expensive as moultries power supply. 

im going to try using a 12v battery and some diodes in series to lower the voltage down to 9. should take about 4 as each diode will reduce the voltage by .7v.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

tndeerdaddy said:


> Im all about DIY but those regulator circuits can be almost as expensive as moultries power supply.
> 
> im going to try using a 12v battery and some diodes in series to lower the voltage down to 9. should take about 4 as each diode will reduce the voltage by .7v.


What's a diode?


----------



## tndeerdaddy (Jun 4, 2010)

diode is like a check valve for electricity. it lets it flow in only one direction. (Not the intended purpose in this application). To turn on (forward bias) the diode drops .7v you could get diodes at radio shack or any place that sells electrical components super cheap.

I have a few 12v 15ah batteries that were going to get thrown away at work. These are rechargeable and should last me a long time. I live in SC and my camera is hung in TN, so I rarely get to check it and change batteries. This would be a super cheap solution for me. 

Moultries power supply says its 12v, but I dont want to start out with the 12v just in case that isnt right. I will test this setup during the 4th of july weekend on my d60 and put up the results.

mostly I just want to see if I can come up with cheap solution for all my fellow ******** out there.:teeth:

anyone has a moultrie power supply, please test the voltage output and let me know what it is.


----------

